# Official: "Guess the Scrub" thread



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

It seems that every game versus the Bulls a "scrub" for the other team puts up all-star numbers. For the next half of the season I suggest we have a little contest to see who can correctly guess the lesser talented player that will look like Bill Russell against Chicago.

We can keep a tally and at the end of the season see who guessed the most correctly. The prize can be bragging rights or board immunity meaning that everything that person says has to be accepted as a good, logical idea or thought. I don't know, though. Haven't worked on that part yet.

Anyway - all bench players are in the running along with any unheralded starter. For a player who is on the fence of scrub/decent role player we can make it a board decision. For example, David Wesley always has great games against Chicago. Is he a scrub per se? That's for the board to decide. 

If no one likes this idea then it will quietly move to the back page and be ignored which is fine. I just think it's getting rather old when guys like Malik Allen and Tyronne Lue put up crazy stats against the Bulls.

*Next Game: Detroit Pistons*

*Nater - 1 *
*Krause Fan-1*
*Lizzy-1*
*Chi Town 4 Life-1*
*Qwerty 123 - 2*
*Basghetti - 1*
*Future - 1*
*Tom Boerwinkle - 1*


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> It seems that every game versus the Bulls a "scrub" for the other team puts up all-star numbers. For the next half of the season I suggest we have a little contest to see who can correctly guess the lesser talented player that will look like Bill Russell against Chicago.
> 
> 
> *Next Game: Orlando*


lol. I hate it when that happens.

I'll go with Andrew Declearc


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ryan "Fighting Irish" Humphrey


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

My vote was originally DeClerq but to shake it up I'll go with Sasser.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> My vote was originally DeClerq but to shake it up I'll go with Sasser.


I think Sasser will be a decent roll player soon.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Yeah they do! Makes it harder to guess which one will have the best game.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats the big center name for Orlando. Pat Burke is my choice


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm goin with my upset special of Jacque Vaughn.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Sweet idea Lizzy. Mark me down for Pat Garrity, Florida's version of Larry Bird (at least tonight).


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Orlando's loaded with scrubs...but I'm going to go with a local boy and a true scrub if there ever was one, Steven Hunter. He is finally healthy again, isn't he?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Orlando's loaded with scrubs...but I'm going to go with a local boy and a true scrub if there ever was one, Steven Hunter. He is finally healthy again, isn't he?


Yeah, but be careful becasue he might be tired tonight after his grueling 3 minutes last night against Cleveland. Man, his line in that game has future "Guess the Scrub" winner written all over it: 3 minutes, 3 fouls, and the rest are zeroes. Ha, maybe I should change my pick!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I think Shawn Kemp is ready to bust out! Show us that unrealized potential, Shawn!!!

:laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jeryl Sasser. Career high tonight.




VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

We'll also have to decide by committee who actually had the best game. I feel that two or three of these guys might have huge games. 

We can say that whoever voted but didn't pick one of the "scrub finalists" chooses who had the better game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

You gotta go with Jeryl Sasser. He's getting more minutes with Hill and Miller ailing. Just watch, he's gonna light us up!

Great concpet Lizzy!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> I think Sasser will be a decent roll player soon.


Yeah based on what I said earlier, I have changed my vote. LOL. this is gonna be his scrub >>>> to role player, breakout game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I say none of the scrubs on Orlando has a great game.

It's usually an opponent's guards that do the big damage against us, though sometimes it's their centers...

Since JWill is on the IR, I suspect that Brunson+Crawford will actually play more solid D, especially from the get-go.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

while it is generally a guard that does it 

i'm saying it will be good Ol' shawn kemp he's gonna play like its 1996 and hopefully the magic still lose


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

As much as my heart cries out for Olumide Oyedeji, my head says Pat Burke.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

So far Kemp is leading the way. 6 pts and 6 boards already


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

MY MAN JERYL ISN'T GETTING ANY BURN!!!! :upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I say none of the scrubs on Orlando has a great game.
> 
> It's usually an opponent's guards that do the big damage against us, though sometimes it's their centers...
> ...


No scrub had a great game.

Sean Kemp finished with 12 points and 6 rebounds.

We were terribly outrebounded - Orlando had way too many offensive boards.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Kemp was definitely the best scrub tonight.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Kemp was definitely the best scrub tonight.


That's right!

So who's keeping track of points? I get one (or at least a half  )!

Should we just tally them in our sigs?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I would have to go with Kemp. The reason the Bulls lost was second chance points and Kemp had, what, 6 offensive rebounds?

Nater - I believe you're the only one who guessed him so you get the point unless there's a disagreement.

*Next Game - Washington*


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

*For what it's worth...*

From a purely statistical standpoint, Kemp had the highest game PPI above his season average (+4.7) followed closely by DeClercq (+3.5).

Neither player was nearly as high as some opposing players from past games.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Congrats Nater. I'll take the liberty of being the first to pick a scrub for tomorrow night. ETAN THOMAS sounds good. I just hope it comes in a Bulls victory because I don't wanna be there and see another Wiz game like the last one.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Wiz Scrub*

Michael Jordan. 

Just playing!

I'm going to go with Etan Thomas as well. 


BTW - I'm keeping the tally in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Does Kwame Brown qualify?

If not, I'll go with Tyronn Lue.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Does Kwame start? If he does I don't know that he's a scrub. If he comes off the bench then he's fair game.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Kwame has started 16 of 41 games. He did not start in their last game.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Then he is in the running!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Larry Hughes


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I don't know if I'll be on before Sunday so I'm guessing my scrub for the Houston game. Kevin Cato.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm goin with Terence Morris.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

after looking at what Christian Laettner did to us last night, I'm going to say Maurice Taylor tears us up with a bevy of wide open 15 footers.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Rockets: Jauquin Hawkins career high points and rebounds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If JWill were starting, I'd say that Francis would come out of this game looking like an all-star.

Oops, he is an all-star ;-)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Did Kelvin Cato have the best scrub game?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Cato 2-3 FG, 9 reb, 1 ast, 3 TO, 1 blk, 4 PF, 7 pts


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I guess Hawkins' DNP-CD puts me out of the running.:no:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Did Kelvin Cato have the best scrub game?


Cato definitely did. Lizzy, you take the crown on this one. At least my scrub choice actually played this time (Etan Thomas: DNP-CD last time).


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

For the Clippers game I am going to guess:

Marko Jaric


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Even though he's not that scrubby , I'm gonna go with Q. But ole Rooks might shock us too.

:yes: :yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

No doubt... its Eric Piatkowski (he's Fred Hoiberg w/ a better jumper). He shoots lights out tonight....


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Jaric's a good guess with Odom out. I'll take him too.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Count me in for Jaric


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Give me Dooling or give me death.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Give me Dooling or give me death.


Even with Dooling duelling super Rick?? No way! :grinning:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

I predict an explosion by the Kandi man.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I predict an explosion by the Kandi man.


Finally someone pinpointed the one Clipper scrub! :grinning:

actually I hope he doesn't play, so that we win


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

This will be Melvin Ely's breakout game


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I hate to be unoriginal but I'm gonna go with Marko Jaric as well.


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

20+ for Q and Maggete


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like Rooks was the best scrub last night but did anyone pick him? Should we determine the next-best scrub? For purely selfish reasons, Marko Jaric gets my vote.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I think I'm gonna give Chi Town the point for mentioning Rooks only b/c so many people picked Jaric and he didn't out scrub Rooks.


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

> I think I'm gonna give Chi Town the point for mentioning Rooks only b/c so many people picked Jaric and he didn't out scrub Rooks.



:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Portland is a tough team for this. They don't really have any scrubs (except for Chris Dudley), but I'll go with Damon Stoudamire.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I'll go with that scrub Scottie Pippen


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'm gonna say Zach Randolph.


----------



## Love It Live (Jan 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> I'll go with that scrub Scottie Pippen


I'll second that just so I can make the association between Pippen and Scrub.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

BONIS


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Do they still have that prep-to-pro bust, what was his name, Juron O'Neil? Gets like 8 minutes a night. Maybe he'll light us up.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Qwyntel Woods. He posterizes Blount midway thru the fourth quarter on his way to career highs in points and rebounds!


----------



## ChiTown4Life (Sep 28, 2002)

Reuben Patterson!!

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Jeff McInnis.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I'll go with my man McInnis


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Oksy Dokesy 

Put me down for Vitaly Potapenko with Joseph Forte coming in a very close second


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Look for Reggie Evans to pull down at least 12 boards. He's my guess.

BTW, who was the official scrub from the Portland game? The ageless Sabonis played well in limited minutes.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Look for Reggie Evans to pull down at least 12 boards. He's my guess.





> R. Evans F 32 2-5 0-0 2-4 5 *12* 0 2 0 1 3 6


That's gotta count for something.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'm going to go with Casey Jacobsen. It should be a post-player but I see Casey hitting about 5 key 3-pointers.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I've gotta go with Jake Voskuhl. He's probably extra-motivated every time he plays us.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Randy Brown


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Bo Outlaw


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Does Alton Ford still play for the Suns??


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Sticking with the rookies, I'll take Jacobsen.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

I would love to have Casey Jakes - and I was praying he slip to us in the 2nd round

I would consider Bagaric and a 2nd round draft pick for him - our 2nd round pick is at the top of the 2nd round

Seriously 

I mean people would say why the hell would Phoenix do this deal

Well Dali is a big aggressive body in half court sets that creates room for Steph and Marion to get to the hoop + he's good for 6 fouls a game against Duncan, Shaq, Malone, etc etc

The deal may not be as poo-ey as it seems for the Suns on the surface if they have legit _deep _ playoff aspirations 

Adding a deep perimeter shooter like Jacobsen to this squad would be a perfect fit


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

It looks like Bo Outlaw was easily the best scrub tonight in a very disappointing but highly entertaining game.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'm gonna go with Mark Blount b/c he has the same name as our favorite scrub. If only his name was Trenton Blount.

I think all players are fair game for Denver except Howard.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Rodney White will show that the lottery of 2001 may yield more gold yet.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chris Whitney FROOOOOM DOWNTOOOOOWN...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I predict Chris Whitney will tear us apart with 3 pointers because Cartwright is going to go in the zone. Chris Whitney will be tonights scrub who kills us...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I'm gonna go with Mark Blount b/c he has the same name as our favorite scrub. If only his name was Trenton Blount.
> 
> I think all players are fair game for Denver except Howard.


exactly, but Howard is still a scrub, he's just King Scrub


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Man, I'm lovin this pick...Junior Harrington. I didn't even know he existed until now! That's gotta be good for his chances against us.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Back Yardbrough 

and ..

Predrag Savovic 

joint candidates for rubbety dub scrubs of the game


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Chris Whitney FROOOOOM DOWNTOOOOOWN...


Sir, I believe you have the winning ticket. Please come forward to claim your prize


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Sometimes winning hurts. See above.

If I didn't have an ulcer before, I sure feel like I'm getting one now.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Sir, I believe you have the winning ticket. Please come forward to claim your prize


I'd give it to Rodney White. Granted, Whitney had 18 points, but he was 2-11 from the arc and 5-16 overall. White had 12 points on 50% shooting, 7 boards, 5 assists, a steal, and a block.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I'd give it to Rodney White. Granted, Whitney had 18 points, but he was 2-11 from the arc and 5-16 overall. White had 12 points on 50% shooting, 7 boards, 5 assists, a steal, and a block.


True, but CWhit was ultra-clutch down the stretch. It wasn't just that he came out and destroyed us, but he he came out of nowhere in true scrub vs. Bulls form and hit everything important down the stretch.

White, on the other hand, played like a lottery pick, which he's only a year removed from.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Should I give a point for Rodney and Whitney or should it be a board concensus?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I think Whitney has to get the nod on this one. He hit some big shots and free throws and also had 4 steals.


----------

